# New shop storage



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2014)

In an effort to clean out some space in a drawer that will be better suited for storing other things, I threw together a quick "rack" the other day for the air nailers and drill.







Mounted to the wall with 5/8" lag bolts and fender washers, storage on top for the charger and nails, it's just glued and nailed of 1/2" plywood. Mostly birch because I had it, the top is of a lower grade because I didn't have enough :)

Yes, it is straight on the wall - the level says so. It's just the picture taker that's a bit off kilter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gets them out of the way. Nice

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice. You've got me thinking of doing something similar for my drills when I start getting the new shop set up after we move.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks good, My only suggestion would be if your charger can hang on the wall to put it on the outside of the case maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Looks good, My only suggestion would be if your charger can hang on the wall to put it on the outside of the case maybe?



That's an option, especially if I need more storage up top or if it turns out to be overly annoying to change out the batteries. Or if my other son-in-law uses it as he is slightly more height challenged and where it is could be awkward for him.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 12, 2014)

Great idea 

I think my ROS will fit also.

I don't like to steal ideas so I hope you don't mind if I borrow it for 40 years or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> I don't like to steal ideas so I hope you don't mind if I borrow it for 40 years or so.



Let's see, what to trade for borrowing an idea for 40 years? Got any good wood? 

Seriously, glad you find it useful. To be honest, I'm borrowing it from somewhere else - the concept at least. Mine's a little different because this way worked for me and kept the disposables and rechargeables with the tools.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey come to my house and use some of your ideas in my shop bill pay a pen blank an hour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2014)

Ken - Thats awesome. Thanks for sharing. Must be nice to be able to get to the walls in your shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------

